# Code for removal/excision of AVG - not infected



## pcsandfo (Mar 16, 2010)

Does anyone know of a code for removal/excision of an AV graft that is not infected?  This graft was thrombosed so our surgeon simply took out the graft.  All of the CPT codes for removal of graft are for infected grafts:  35901, 35903, 35905, 35907.  Help!


----------



## lovetocode (Mar 16, 2010)

Take a look at 36833.  It does not mention removal, however it does include revision of avg with thrombectomy.


----------

